# sound system ID



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Buying a used LGB Mogel with a sound system installed and no paper work, is there a way to identify what brand (make) the system is. it also has a Revolution control system.
Thanks
Bud


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You would have to open it up and if no markings then post a picture of it here and someone may know what it is. 

Make sure it is a hi resolution picture!!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If the system works, many could easily identify it by is sound(s) without even opening it up. Not so easy for a newbie though.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Bud, 

Do you know the model number of the loco, this would help identify the sound system providing it was an OEM system. 

That said the sound system is installed in the tender on a Mogul, four screws if I recall in the corners from the bottom will allow you to lift the shell of the tender floor if its not a Vandy tender (more screws if its a Vandy). 

A quality picture as mentioned above will allow us to identify the sound card, or as Todd suggested the sound alone may give it away for those in the know... 

Michael


----------



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's, I will open it up tomorrow and see what I can find
Thanks again
Bud


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a factory mogul and the sound is in the engine as is the volume control and the reeds for bell and whistle. 
The ATSF and coke moguls have the board in the engine. 
These are the factory MTS versions with sound. 

Most factory moguls did have sound boards in the tender. 

When I add the Zimo to a mogul, I place the decoder in the engine, again only the speaker is in the tender. 

With the revolution, it could be original LGB sound or third party. 

What is the number on the bottom of the engine and it starts with the number 2 and is either 4 or 5 digit. 
And if not repainted, road name and number on the cab.


----------

